# Cheap LED on eBay, Is it good? Anyone have one?



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I have seen only this fixture, EVO Quad 24" LED Aquarium Light Coral Reef Cichlid 28x 3W 3 Watts | eBay , It is CHEAP and I want it for my 29 that has a crappy light on it. The seller has supper good feedback, 99.5%, and they have a MH that I want to get but I hear that LED last longer and cost less to run. I want to know if anyone, anyone! has this fixture. There are no reviews on it that I can find, just a cupple of threads on other sietes. Take a look at it on eBay and let me know if its good ect. I have only had my tank for a few weeks and I dont know much about SW tanks. As far as I know they are 3 watt per LED and it has 28 LEDs, with 8 Actinic 460nm and 20 with 10,000k. Scroll down to see the discription on it, I will get it if it is good, or else I am going with his other product a 30 inch MH, MH ADV 30" Metal Halide T5 Lighting Aquarium Light Reef Marine Coral 346W LED | eBay


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd say yes. They are the correct LED. But, I can't find the focusing lens thats used on the lights. Thats the only draw back to me saying that I would use em.
focusing lens should be around 60-80


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> I'd say yes. They are the correct LED. But, I can't find the focusing lens thats used on the lights. Thats the only draw back to me saying that I would use em.
> focusing lens should be around 60-80


What do you mean by focusing lens? I have herd of these buy would I need them? And what do they do? Besides the obvious focus the light.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats what they are used for, to focus the LED light in to the tank, to make them effective. If they do not have the lenses on, then the light goes goes wherever, and not enough is put into the tank.
LED Aquarium Lights, Lighting; emitters, PAR, DIY, How they work | Aquarium Article Digest


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.reefbreeders.com/bridgelux_value.html?r=20120731195228
55 3w bridgelux leds, 2yr waranty, red, green, blue, UV, white leds. Amazing light. 2 dimmable channels. I have 1 over my 75 and it is working amazing! 

3reef Forums


----------

